# Obama is an ASSHOLE !!!!



## kwflatbed

In a move certain to fuel the debate over Obama's qualifications for the presidency, the group Americans for Freedom of Information has Released copies of President Obama's college transcripts from Occidental College Released today, the transcript indicates that Obama, under the name Barry Soetoro, received financial aid as a foreign student from Indonesia as an undergraduate at the school. The transcript was released by Occidental College in compliance with a court order in a suit brought by the group in the Superior Court of California. The transcript shows that Obama (Soetoro) applied for financial aid and was awarded a fellowship for foreign students from the Fulbright Foundation Scholarship program. To qualify, for the scholarship, a student must claim foreign citizenship. This document would seem to provide the smoking gun that many of Obama's detractors have been seeking.

Along with the evidence that he was first born in Kenya and there is no record of him ever applying for US citizenship, this is looking pretty grim. The news has created a firestorm at the White House as the release casts increasing doubt about Obama's legitimacy and qualification to serve as president. When reached for comment in London, where he has been in meetings with British Prime Minister Gordon Brown, Obama smiled but refused comment on the issue.

Britain's Daily Mail also carried the story in a front-page article titled, Obama Eligibility Questioned leading some to speculate that the story may overshadow economic issues on Obama's first official visit to the U.K.

In a related matter, under growing pressure from several groups, Justice Antonin Scalia announced that the Supreme Court agreed on Tuesday to hear arguments concerning Obama's legal eligibility to serve as President in a case brought by Leo Donofrio of New Jersey . This lawsuit claims Obama's dual citizenship disqualified him from serving as president. Donofrio's case is just one of 18 suits brought by citizens demanding proof of Obama's citizenship or qualification to serve as president.

Gary Kreep of the United States Justice Foundation has released the results of their investigation of Obama's campaign spending. This study estimates that Obama has spent upwards of $950,000 in campaign funds in the past year with eleven law firms in 12 states for legal resources to block disclosure of any of his personal records. Mr. Kreep indicated that the investigation is still ongoing but that the final report will be provided to the U.S. Attorney General, Eric Holder. Mr. Holder has refused to comment on the matter.

SOURCE

_Posted by John Ray._

Interested-Participant


----------



## Johnny Law

I've got a hard on now!


----------



## Nuke_TRT

+1, Let the Change Begin!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

What a fucking surprise.....I wouldnt bet the farm on that prick leaving anytime soon.
What would be really nice is if all his 'signatures' and orders got voided.


----------



## 94c

they'll be riots in the streets...


----------



## Harley387

94c said:


> they'll be riots in the streets...


Over this one, I would welcome a riot!


----------



## Killjoy

Get out the ol' hats and bats. Glad they checked my gas mask at the last in-service!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Killjoy said:


> Get out the ol' hats and bats. Glad they checked my gas mask at the last in-service!


 Screw that slip another dozen mags for your m4 into your bag.


----------



## Guest

By the time this gets to the USSC and they make a ruling, Obama's popularity will be in the toilet, so I don't think there will be widespread rioting. 

Assuming the court does the right thing.


----------



## LongKnife56

Not only do they have scan of his application letter they have a picture of him matriculating at Occidental:










Here's a link to the breaking news about this on the "FOX DC" channel 5:

BOMBSHELL! Supreme Court now has Obama Citizenship - United States, myfoxdc Blog post - myfoxdc | WTTG FOX 5 News in Washington, DC

It's very well done with live links.


----------



## NewEngland2007

Johnny Law said:


> I've got a hard on now!


Me too!


----------



## Andy0921

justanotherparatrooper said:


> What a fucking surprise.....I wouldnt bet the farm on that prick leaving anytime soon.


Ditto.  

It doesn't matter. Remember, the facts are null and void in the eyes of his cohorts. The messiah can do no wrong. This is simply inflammatory Republican propaganda and drivel.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Andy0921 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> It doesn't matter. Remember, the facts are null and void in the eyes of his cohorts. The messiah can do no wrong. This is simply inflammatory Republican propaganda and drivel.


 Its a vast rightwing conspiracy, They purposely set up a foreigner years ago to screw the dummycrats.


----------



## 7costanza

The same thing that happened when Phillip Berg filed that lawsuit in regards to him not being a Citizen....a judge appointed by Clinton dismissed the case.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWTs1YyhFRg"]YouTube- Obama Is Not A Natural Born U.S. Citizen And Is Ineligible For The Presidency / Video[/nomedia]


----------



## Ilyas

did everyone just figure this out now....besides its too late..
Manchurian canditate from day one


----------



## LGriffin

"Obama has spent upwards of $950,000 in campaign funds in the past year with eleven law firms in 12 states for legal resources to block disclosure of any of his personal records."

He clearly has something big to hide. 
You think the Dems would have checked this all out before they chose him, but then again, they're not the smartest crowd.
It would be nice if this nullified their win and allowed McCain to step in but the alternative mentioned by Wolfman is scary.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LGriffin said:


> "Obama has spent upwards of $950,000 in campaign funds in the past year with eleven law firms in 12 states for legal resources to block disclosure of any of his personal records."
> 
> He clearly has something big to hide.
> You think the Dems would have checked this all out before they chose him, but then again, they're not the smartest crowd.
> It would be nice if this nullified their win and allowed McCain to step in but the alternative mentioned by Wolfman is scary.


Well... wouldn't that happen? Hence now that the "winner" of the election has been rightfully declared a LOSER, wouldn't it revert to the other candidate? Obviously I have NO clue how this would go down, so it's all just speculation. It would seem to make sense though...

As long as the evidence is in fact true and accurate, lets hope impeachment and treason is the result.


----------



## LGriffin

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Well... wouldn't that happen? Hence now that the "winner" of the election has been rightfully declared a LOSER, wouldn't it revert to the other candidate? Obviously I have NO clue how this would go down, so it's all just speculation. It would seem to make sense though...
> 
> As long as the evidence is in fact true and accurate, lets hope impeachment and treason is the result.


In a perfect world where things made sense, yes, however, we now live in a world that supports UNSPECIFIED "hope and change.":alcoholi:


----------



## cc3915

It's all Bush's fault!


----------



## celticsfan

This is hardly new--it goes back months, and it's debunked at snopes (snopes.com: Occidental College)


----------



## kwflatbed

celticsfan said:


> This is hardly new--it goes back months, and it's debunked at snopes (snopes.com: Occidental College)


snopes is never wrong ???
They have been proven wrong many times and will be proven
wrong this time too.


----------



## mpd61

Hey! 

1. He's gonna skate through this all somehow

2. If he don't, then BIDEN, not McCain gets to put his ass in the big chair!


----------



## Adrian

Where did the name "Soetoro" come from ? Has he been linked to that name before ? How was Obama linked to this ? Any school photo of him under that name ?

just learned that Soetoro was his step-father's last name


----------



## Hush

Sounds waay too good to be true. Too bad theres ZIP on it on FoxNews.com or CNN.com. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## SinePari

If it weren't for the State Police details, we wouldn't be in this mess...


----------



## dcs2244

So what if it's true? You are about to be schooled in the "rule of law." In a nutshell, the 'rule of law' doesn't. If you think anything "constitutional" is going to happen, I have a bridge in Bourne for sale. Like a chicken with it's head cut off, the republic is merely an animated corpse. Whichever way this falls, I reckon civil war isn't far off (as we've never really had one, we're about due...).  

Beat the rush, get online to USFlags and get your "Bonnie Blue" order in early!


----------



## LGriffin

celticsfan said:


> This is hardly new--it goes back months, and it's debunked at snopes (snopes.com: Occidental College)


I hope that you're joking, but I highly doubt that he would spend nearly a million dollars trying to block the release of his personal information if he were not trying to hide this from his sheeple.


----------



## Harley387

Wolfman said:


> I look into my crystal ball and see......
> 
> ...a gigantic wave of indifference sweeping the nation.
> 
> Even if thisis* the smoking gun*, I doubt we'd be any better off with Biden/Pelosi.


If all of this is true, we would not have Biden/Pelosi. The whole election would be null and void. Biden would probably serve as POTUS until a new election could be held. I suppose that all of the stimulus money would then be viewed as THEFT.


----------



## LongKnife56

I am PO'd that someone is making a joke of this. I think that where there's smoke there's usually fire. Why not simply produce a piece of paper and make it go away?

Anyway for your easy reading pleasure, straight form the Americans for Freedom of Information website, here is the Messiah's Occidental college application:


----------



## 8MORE

That "bomb" symbol in the signature with a smiley face next to it disturbing. And I did not think I could be sickened more than I have been by this mess that has been shoved down the throat of our nation.


----------



## shawnl2213

Throw the bum out!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin

Lawmakers will gather at the White House this week for a working session on immigration reform, a meeting that has been highly anticipated by Latino leaders eager for President Barack Obama to honor his campaign promise to put millions of undocumented workers on a "pathway to citizenship."
Obama citizen plan in danger

_*Clearly, he plans to be one of them.
*_
* BIRTH CERTIFICATE: "Certificate" or "Certification" of Live Birth?
 * 
Mr. Obama has only proffered a discredited 2007 _computer-generated, _ unsigned_, "_Certifica*tion* of Live Birth" that is suspected of being a forgery.

This "short-form" document is *NOT the same* as an original    vault copy "long form" birth certificate (i.e., a "Certifi*cate* of Live Birth") as it does not bear a sworn certification of an attendant physician or contain other vital birth information such as hospital location, mother's age, etc. which are necessary to verify the full citizenship status of a person, i.e., a "*natural born*" OR "_*naturalized*_" U.S. citizen.

By Article II of the U.S. Constitution, "Naturalized" U.S. citizens, such as California's Gov. Arnold  Schwarzenegger are NOT eligible to hold the Office of President.  *Sample Hawaiian original birth "CERTIFICATE"*​ 
 * Obama's questioned birth "CERTIFICATION"* 







 







 * Click links above for larger views*​  *  INDONESIAN SCHOOL RECORDS*
Obama's Indonesian    school document indicates Obama was a citizen of Indonesia. (original copy and translation shown)
Until 2006, Indonesia did not allow dual citizenship, meaning that because Obama, as a minor, was legally acknowledged as an Indonesian citizen by his parents, he was temporarily stripped of his U.S. citizenship at that time. Under U.S. Immigration law, Obama could have regained his citizenship as an adult, but only as a "naturalized" citizen, ineligible to hold the Office of President. 

http://www.wethepeoplefoundation.org/obama/


----------



## jeepster

The plot thickens!!!!


----------



## Guest

The only problem is that the rest of the socialist congress wont really take up this issue. We really have to stuff it down their throats. A woman on the radio to today said she called her senator to voice her opinion against Obama's healthcare plan and the person who answered the phone proceeded to tell her opinion was wrong and basically refused to tell the senator that she called. Its really scary that even though most constituents feel one way the politicians will continue along the same destructive path and ruin this country. What will the police officers do if Obama was to try to confiscate guns, or would the military be the ones who would have to do that. I know that sounds extreme but it has happened in the past. Not in this country but in one that our politicians appear to be modeling their policies after.


----------



## LongKnife56

I myself think the bomb symbol is why Occidental decided to admit him - that, plus the $500,000 donation for the field house.


----------



## FAPD

OLOC01 said:


> What will the police officers do if Obama was to try to confiscate guns, or would the military be the ones who would have to do that. I know that sounds extreme but it has happened in the past. *Not in this country* but in one that our politicians appear to be modeling their policies after.


Where have you been? New Orleans and other governmental agencies confiscated firearms carte blanche during and after Hurricane Katrina. They did not discriminate, they took them from everybody!


----------



## Hush

The more money state and local PD's take from "Homeland Security" the more beholden they are to do the governments bidding unquestioningly. The Katrina confiscations are a great reminder that it not only can, but DOES and will happen again.


----------



## dcs2244

Not here.


----------



## LGriffin

Hey Harry,

I'm pretty heated about the Cambridge comment. Can we change the name of this thread to "Obama is an asshole!"


----------



## Nuke_TRT

LGriffin said:


> Hey Harry,
> 
> I'm pretty heated about the Cambridge comment. Can we change the name of this thread to "Obama is an asshole!"


The only problem with that there would be to many threads with the same title.


----------



## kwflatbed

LGriffin said:


> Hey Harry,
> 
> I'm pretty heated about the Cambridge comment. Can we change the name of this thread to "Obama is an asshole!"


No problem on my part


----------



## 263FPD

LongKnife56 said:


> Not only do they have scan of his application letter they have a picture of him matriculating at Occidental:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the breaking news about this on the "FOX DC" channel 5:
> 
> BOMBSHELL! Supreme Court now has Obama Citizenship - United States, myfoxdc Blog post - myfoxdc | WTTG FOX 5 News in Washington, DC
> 
> It's very well done with live links.


They removed it. Pity


----------



## Garda79

Obama is an Asshole 

+1

what a piece of shit! He wasnt there didnt witness Gates acting like a idiot and he has the balls to attack the Cambridge Cops for how they handled the situation. I grew up in a city if the cops showed up at my house for a reported B and E and I got mouthy when told to cough up my ID. I would have been cuffed and stuffed into the back of a cruiser needing immediate medical attention. Gates is lucky all he got was locked up for disorderly. I applaud the Sgt. for refusing an apology. its a toss up in my mind who is the bigger asshole Gates or Obama?


----------



## kwflatbed

The National media all downplayed the original article on the news kissing Obamas balls and saying the courts will dismiss any thing that is brought before them as false without hearing it.

Lovely court system in America where they will not hear a case.


----------



## GeepNutt

Asshole x 10 :2up:

You gotta love his comments.

"I don't know all the facts" ......... 

Don't know all the facts! Then shut the fuck up!


----------



## LongKnife56

Obama finally release his real birth certificate:


----------



## dave7336

Killjoy said:


> Get out the ol' hats and bats. Glad they checked my gas mask at the last in-service!


what is a helmet and gas mask? I wish my department gave us these....My department can't be the only one that never even thought of giving their officers these sort of things....probably too politically incorrect


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

"Obama has spent upwards of $950,000 in campaign funds in the past year with eleven law firms in 12 states for legal resources to block disclosure of any of his personal records."

This defies the laws of mathematics???


----------



## L4G81

This guy is going to end up segregating the country if he keeps it up...if you don't know all the facts, as he stated himself, then keep your mouth shut and worry about pulling this country out of this shithole economy crisis it's in.


----------



## jettsixx

L4G81 said:


> This guy is going to end up segregating the country if he keeps it up.


I think that has already happened, this country is more divided now than ever.


----------



## JMB1977

jettsixx said:


> I think that has already happened, this country is more divided now than ever.


+1


----------



## Figgsy142

Barry Hussein Obama is acting " stupidly "


----------



## LongKnife56

Ok, so I have been making fun of the fake documents and spoofed FOX News website. But I have always said where there's so much smoke there must be fire.

Here are excerpts form a serious article from the Orange County Conservative Examiner ("OCCE"):

http://www.examiner.com/x-14143-Orange-County-Conservative-Examiner~y2009m7d23-Where-in-the-world-is-Barack-Obamas-birth-certificate-Part-1



> However, to the OCCE does surprise and chagrin we found merit to the claim and disappointment that the POTUS has thumbed his nose at Americans want reassurance.





> We have collected the issues we feel are germane, we'll identify them and provide you with links to the document if available. We urge the POTUS to end this matter by coming clean with his long-form certificate of live birth and release holds on his records in Hawaii and his post secondary schools and institutions of higher learning.
> 
> · A Atlas Shrugs: ATLAS EXCLUSIVE: FINAL REPORT ON OBAMA BIRTH CERTIFICATE FORGERY CHANGE YOU CAN BELIEVE IN birth certificate was photo-shopped and placed on Obama's campaign site that turned out to be his sisters.
> 
> · Another version of a "Certification of Live Birth" was released and short and inferior form. Video link YouTube - Obama Citizenship: I Invented The Internet (Ep. 6: October Surprise) comments by Ron Paul Barrack Obama BORN IN THE COAST PROVINCIAL GENERAL HOSPITAL AT MOMBASSA, KENYA at 7.24 PM on August 4th 1961? | Ron Paul Wins! | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul
> 
> · Hawaii's Gov. Linda Lingle has placed the candidate's birth certificate under seal and instructed the state's Department of Health to make sure no one in the press obtains access to the original document under any circumstances.
> 
> · Obama claimed he was born in http://www.theobamafile.com/_images/UPIThenSaid.bmp Kapi'olani Medical Center in a letter to the http://www.theobamafile.com/_images/ObamaHospitalLetter.jpg hospital but told UPI http://www.theobamafile.com/_images/UPIFirstSaid.bmp Queen's Medical Center in Honolulu, a claim backed up by his sister Maya but the contradicted by UPI in two separate articles.
> 
> · Obama's Grandmother, The Remote Viewer Blog Archive The "Sarah Obama Tape" Sarah Obama, in Kenya claims she attended his delivery at a Mombosa hospital, audio interview is linked.
> 
> · Forged Debbie Schlussel Selective service registration that received little to no press.


----------



## LongKnife56

> The massive effort to force Barack Hussein Obama to become "transparent" about his birth place and circumstance, his college years and his passport records is gathering steam. Despite a million dollars in legal fees aimed at keeping Obama's entire life history Top Secret, a relentless pursuit of the mystery messiah not only persists,-its going viral on the web and main stream in the press&#8230;
> CNN news anchor Lou Dobbs put his career on the line by even mentioning the topic of Obama's apparent constitutional ineligibility for the office of Commander-in-Chief. After almost two years of reports and law suits regarding Obama's secret past, the pursuit of truth is finally reaching critical mass among American voters and the mainstream press is being forced to address the matter.


Obama Media Machine Rushing to Derail Treason Charges


----------



## LongKnife56

On another forum I asked if anyone had checked old Hawaiian newspapers for birth announcements and someone directed me to the website below. While I guess it's possible that if Obama's parents were in Kenya at the time of his birth, I think it is unlikely that they would have had the foresight to arrange from Kenya for a timely announcement in the Hawaiian papers when the usual practice at the time for these may have been to get the info from the hospitals or the state.

It is still intriguing that Obama is refusing to release the following:
The long-form birth certificate,
The doctor's name who delivered him,
At which hospital he now claims to have been born at (he's claimed two),
His official passport,
His college records and grades, and
His client list while a lawyer.

Hawaiian newspapers don't prove birthplace












> By Drew Zahn
> © 2009 WorldNetDaily
> 
> Birth announcements reportedly from the Star-Bulletin (left) and Honolulu Advertiser (above), with Barack Obama's annoucement marked
> 
> The announcements of Barack Obama's birth printed by two Hawaii newspapers in 1961 do not provide solid proof of a birth in the Aloha State because of uncertainties over the policies and procedures that apparently were being used at the time.
> 
> The Honolulu Star-Bulletin, for example, according to its website, now reprints birth information it receives from Hawaii's Department of Health.
> 
> "We don't have an editor who handles birth and marriage announcements; we print what we receive from the Department of Health Vital Statistics System," a Star-Bulletin newsroom operator explained to WND.
> 
> The operator said, "This is how we've always done it."
> 
> . . .


----------



## kwflatbed

*Birth Certificate

*
*







*
The document is hard to read here but it states that a male child named Barack Hussein Obama was born at Coast General Hospital, Mombasa, Kenya, on August 4, 1961.

The document displays the signature and seal of the Deputy Registrar of Births, Deaths and Marriages for the Coast Province of Kenya, Joshua Simon ODUYA.

If the document is accurate, it contradicts the contents of Obama's Hawaiian birth document(s).

More here.

Interested-Participant


----------



## 7costanza

Im shocked !


----------



## OfficerObie59

Personally, as much as I hate Obama, I don't care much for this whole birth certificate debate. Don't get me wrong, I find it interesting that we stll haven't seen the original from Hawaii yet, but I personally think it's because they have something else to hide--possibly a religion listed or that his father was not who Obama said he was (which would invalidate one of his books)--something that would cause controversy and distract from THEIR adgenda, but wouldn't invalidate his eligability for office.

IMO, this whole debate does nothing but cause a distraction and hurt the fight against the socialistic trends of this nation. We paint ourselves as whackjobs in the eyes of the center--who are the ones we need to show how f*cked up this country is becoming--and his replacement won't be all that much of a step up.

Liberals think Bush was a gaff machine...he can't hold a candle to Joe "Loose Cannon" Biden.


----------



## LongKnife56

Much as I would like it to be true that Obama is ineligible to be President (although it's scary to think that that would mean the Joe Biden would be) I think this latest Kenyan birth certificate is kinda like the Bush National Guard fake. Here's a link to a website with some analysis of it: Third Obama birth certificate appears in court Native and Natural Born Citizenship Explored


----------



## wallymc8




----------



## jettsixx




----------

